# would you want ventilation/ circulation equipment?



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i have the ability to make some fans for folks but want to see what the response would be before actually ordering parts.

here is a list of what would be available and prices. 

air is just as important as water, just like an automated misting system, automated air controll is the next step in habitat automation
ALL are built to order, to the highest standards using locking plug type harness connectors and weather resistant products wherever possible 
the 40 mm fans are more expensive because they push a LOT of air (nearly as much as the 80mm fans) i cant sell them for less 
shipping not included

basic system (adjustable speed) one fan
1 x 40mm (1.5 in) fan 24cfm - $35 
1 x 60mm (2. 36in) fan 23cfm - $25 
1 x 80mm (3.15 in) fan 27cfm - $25 

dual system (not adjustable)
2 x 40mm (1.5 in) fan 24cfm(ea) - $45
2 x 60mm (2.36 in) fan 23cfm(ea) - $35
2 x 80mm (3.15 in) fan 27cfm(ea) - $35

adjustable speed systems up to 4(dials)
2 x 40mm (1.5 in) fan 24cfm(ea) - $55
2 x 60mm (2.36 in) fan 23cfm(ea) - $45
2 x 80mm (3.15 in) fan 27cfm(ea) - $45
3 x 40mm (1.5 in) fan 24cfm(ea) - $70
3 x 60mm (2.36 in) fan 23cfm(ea) - $60
3 x 80mm (3.15 in) fan 27cfm(ea) - $60
4 x 40mm (1.5 in) fan 24cfm(ea) - $80
4 x 60mm (2.36 in) fan 23cfm(ea) - $70
4 x 80mm (3.15 in) fan 27cfm(ea) - $70

advanced systems (6-15 fans):

advanced systems use a wall mounted control board (plug and play)
the base unit comes with;
mounted fan cooled power supply 
quick connect fittings for 6 fans 
dial controls for 6 fans 
12' wire extenders for 6 fans 
easy mounting instructions and hardware

$130

fans sold seperately!!

unit2:
(same as above but for 12 fans instead of 6)
$155

unit3:
(same as above but for 15 fans instead of 6)
$180


fans sold seperately!!

extra fans:
40mm (1.5 in) fan 24cfm - $16
60mm (2.36 in) fan 23cfm - $12
80mm (3.15 in) fan 27cfm - $12



options:
5 channel touch screen fan speed controller - $55
stainless steel screen covers (for inside tank) - $7
screen brace (for outside/ inside mounting) - $10
hardware (nylon mounting) - $5
wire extenders (12 ft) - $7


drill bits: (not sure i should sell these unless there is a lot of interest in them)
40mm
glass - $15
wood - $15

60mm
glass - $20
wood - $20

80mm
glass - $30
wood - $20

backpack systems available by request

all systems are hand assembled. 
please allow 4-6 weeks for delivery
due to the nature of the extreme environments in which we use these products, 
i assume NO liability for ANY damages resulting from their use.

solenoid controlled drains (timers not included)
$25


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I think that would be a great idea.


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

Can you post a picture??


----------



## driftfc (May 2, 2006)

+1 on pictures please..


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

^ agreed........


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

hard to get pics since each is made to order and i wont keep inventory since i just dont have that kind of $$ lying around. im building one in the next week or two and i'll post pics of it when im done. 

james


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

im going to start taking orders on the 40mm fan units, since im making a purchase of the fans asap.

PM if interested
james


----------



## Sir Romey (Jul 6, 2009)

I have a 18" x 18" x 24" Exo Terra, which fan set up would you recommend for this?


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I would definitely get these for future tanks if you sold them!


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i do sell them. PM me with interest

james


----------

